# Drying without Cutting



## mas flores (Sep 16, 2013)

Last week, Sept 11, I stepped outside during a rainstorm to retrieve a white dahlia that had escaped the bouquet in hand. Cut grass on wet feet re-entering the house one leg inside the kitchen the other a step down outside and a hand on the door knob, launched and left knee landed square and shattered. 

Took a while to realize I couldn't stand or move then I noticed my knee was concave instead of convex. No pain until I tried to move so I did not move for a good while. Crawled a bit, wondered where I might've lost the cell phone this time. Lucked out and saw it overhead on kitchen table. Called help from family then EMT's, ER, operation to put 2/3 of the knee pieces back together on Sunday. I cannot bend my knee, let alone climb stairs for a couple months.

In a basement back room grow, about a dozen clones, 4 just into the 12/12 room and 6 Jack Herer's and a couple of Juicy Fruit from 8 to 12 weeks in same room. Trichs clear to turning medium cloudy. They hadn't been watered (soil mix) in 3 days. The soil mix is nice and fairly fluffy and dries out well.

So I called a friend. Asked friend to unplug everything and just leave it in place. Nothing cut down. Plants feet planted in dry soil mix. Dry, cool, dark 8 by 10 foot room. I had friend shut off dehumidifier as it is getting cooler now in Pennsylvania and I can't get there to empty it any more.

Has anybody ever done anything like this? I figure there is probably about a pound of drying bud under SCROG, the yellow leaves mostly gone and I try to keep a clean room so the canopy is not so thick that any buds touch. 

Whacha tink?


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 16, 2013)

If they are dense buds, they could mold for sure. They will continue to suck all the moisture out of the soil...why not chop them down & hang the plant to dry ?


----------



## JCChronic (Sep 16, 2013)

Me thinks Bwana didn't even read the original post.  If they don't mold  you should have some extremely tasty buds


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow...a few "2009"  members...

:stoned:

enjoy the plant

:bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 17, 2013)

ouch---hope the knee gets better soon---i would call my friend back and ask him to help save the crop---fire up the lamps and fans---bring you a bud to check the trichs---cut them down when they are ready so you don't lose to any type of mold or hermie---best of luck on a speedy recovery


----------



## mas flores (Sep 19, 2013)

Friend lives at a distance. It'll be at least a few weeks until someone gets down there to check things out. I'm going to try to be optimistic. Don't get to check in here a whole lot but will try to post pics when I finally get to see what has happened.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 20, 2013)

You truly don't have one single person that you could trust to take care of things while you recouped?


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 20, 2013)

Might want to run the dehumidifyer on a timer so when friend can check it out they can empty it? Thats unfortunate that no one can be trusted to help ya out. Hope your recovery is swift.


----------



## mas flores (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, I do have friends I can trust but it is the bother of watering, cutting, trimming, hanging branches and checking out drying progress on a fairly consistent basis that is the hangup. 

The friend who shut things down also took home 2 mother plants so I think once I can safely use the stairway I can quickly clone and flower again. Friend has a major back problem and problems with a large tent, CO2 units hanging down and scheduled visit from repair people to track down air in the lines of a heating/cooling system embedded in the concrete foundation of the house. A long story but the gist is there is enough for them to worry about instead of helping me. He's gotta have the bolts holding the brace around his vertebrae replaced! Yikes, my knee cap is child's play in comparison.

I have a good feeling about all this and see the doc Thursday so I'll have a better idea of what must happen then. One friend came by yesterday with a relatively paltry amount he said was my 1/3 share after the deer ate most of a clone I'd given him in the spring. A good person, youngster who wants to learn to grow so a good candidate to be my "helper". 

Having friends is SO very important. Good vibes to all and to all a good toke.


----------



## mas flores (Oct 8, 2013)

Friend 2 visited and harvested the basement crop that was in the dark for weeks. Firefox crashes everytime I try to upload photos. Here's another try with Administrator priviliges on the computer. Shouldn't need Admin rights to upload a photo.


----------



## mas flores (Oct 8, 2013)

Now to try a few photos:


----------



## mas flores (Oct 8, 2013)

That was it. I needed to invoke Win 7 Administrator rights for my account to post photographs to this forum without crashing the latest version of Firefox. A dangerous way to have to operate if any of our Moderators might read this. 

Is this just an anomaly to my Windows setup or does everyone on this forum have to invoke Windows administrator rights to post photos? I do not have to do this to post to other sites. Google + for example.


----------



## mas flores (Oct 8, 2013)

Might as well post the rest of photos while I'm in this Admin mode as I think it's just too risky computer security wise to surf the web while being so vulnerable. Running via a standard Windows account is my habit.

Attached are pics of the plants after my friend cut them and brought them up to dry. The Jack Herer's had good spacing between the buds and are hanging in a closet. Several of the Juicy Fruit plants were still quite wet and felt heavy to the touch and the buds were crowded together a bit so I cut the buds from branch and put them into a Harvest Maid food dehydrator at the lowest setting around 95 degrees F for a few hours. They are now in jars. The plants on clothes hangers are still there. I'm waiting for the stems to develop a bit more snap before jarring them up.

The seeds from which the mothers of these clones were grown came from Toronto Seed Bank. 

The buds I've sampled have a mellow sweet flavor and do not seem to have suffered for being kept in the soil mix in the dark for a few weeks. I think it will come to around 8 oz. in all, less than I'd hoped but it's going to help me recuperate. I feel fortunate.


----------

